# Air compressor & Hopper



## Painter17 (Jun 9, 2007)

What do you feel is the best compressor and hopper for a professional painter? I have been using a Cobalt 17 gal, 1.5 horse. Needless to say, that just does not cut it!!:no:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

17, I use an inexpensive twin tank 5hp with a hopper for texture spray, if that is what you have planned... Mine is too small, also, but I've used 'em for years to do repairs and room at a time type stuff.
And I've done three and four rooms, a medium sized house...
Man does that hopper get heavy!


What is best?
A spray rig that has it's own mixer is best.

If not that, probably a Kodiak and 9cfm compressor w gas motor.. abt $5k

The peristaltic tube mud pumps just don't have a good enough production rate, to be worth it, and you still gotta handmix the mud.

9cf per min free air is abt the minimum free air you need for real production kinda work. The tube-pump machines don't have that either.

Did that confuse your question sufficiently?
r


----------



## Painter17 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Thanks*

That did help, thanks. :thumbup: Not too confusing.  Yes, it is currently for 2 small ceilings. I mainly do residential repaints. My Cobalt overheats after about 1 hour of use. Not good!


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

We used a Porter Cable pancake compressor, don't recall the HP, but you can buy them at Lowe's Cheap, and their hopper, too. Worked fantastic. Get a thermal-reducing coupler/hose, that will help with the hose heating up.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Goldblatt one like this:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

How do you like that Goldblatt air blower, Stacy?
Will it put out 60psi all day long?
I'd like to try one...
r


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> How do you like that Goldblatt air blower, Stacy?
> Will it put out 60psi all day long?
> I'd like to try one...
> r


It maxxes out at about 30 PSI. Never had any problem with it putting out a good job. All day long? Never had a texture job last that long :laughing:


----------

